# eMachine e627 microphone won't work



## olivia3262 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am using the webcam for the first time on this eMachine e627 and the michrophone does not work. I am using Skype, we can see each other and I can hear her, but she can not hear me. How do i fix this?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Check to see if your mic is muted.
Here is a little guide
http://www.inland-products.com/instructions/Unmute_MIC_XP_2K.pdf


----------



## Tedbert (Mar 25, 2010)

I had the same problem and contacted eMachines support. The procedure below solved the problem.

We would suggest you to please follow the steps mentioned below to resolve the issue :

1. Open control panel
2. Open the Sound in control panel
3. Go to the Recording tab
4. Right click anywhere in the blank white area of the window to display the show disabled devices context menu
5. Click on "Show disabled devices" (See below)
6. Once your microphone is visible, right click on it and be if not already ticked, click on "Enable" - this should get your microphone working.

The device (microphone) you need to enable is called "Stereo Mix".


----------

